# postage rate increases.



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Note that postage rates are going up on January 16. 

http://www.canadapost.ca/cpo/mc/personal/ratesprices/postalprices2012.jsf

This is a good time to stock up on P stamps at current prices. P stamps allow customers to purchase stamps at the current rate, and those stamps will always be worth the current-day lettermail rate. I recently stocked up on Queen stamps at the 59 cent rate. No more buying penny stamps like in the old days when rates increased.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I like permanent stamps. 

I work around the corner from Toronto's first post office - still a working post office, and open every day, including Sundays! 

They have a "reading room" where you can practice your quill and ink work and seal your letters with wax (seals and wax provided). You can also get the postmaster to hand-cancel your letters using a reproduction of the cancel first used in the 1830's. 

http://www.townofyork.com/service.html

In fact, I'm walking over there this afternoon to mail a package.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Agree on the P stamps being convenient and a good time to get some if the rates are going up. Thanks for the heads up RM. Cheers.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> I like permanent stamps.
> 
> I work around the corner from Toronto's first post office - still a working post office, and open every day, including Sundays!
> 
> ...


That looks neat. What is the address of the post office?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Great link, MG, I love it!

BTW, if they sell all denomations of stamps, when mailing parcels and other stuff, try to get them to use larger stamps like the $2, $5 and $10 (whale) ones rather than the boring postal meters. Properly cancelled larger-denom stamps are collectible to some people, meter labels not so much.

I keep a stock of oddball stamp sizes and try to use the rare ones as much as possible, in case the recipient may care about these things.

God Save The Queen.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

260 Adelaide East. 

It's actually a fun outing for kids. (One of my kids is REALLY into "pioneer" things though.)


----------

